# John Deere 317



## JALaswellSr (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi All:

I have a JD-317 that a neighbor behind my 3 acres had used since it was new in 1979. He had gone through the original KT-17 and the KT-17 series 2 they had replaced it with had quit also. It had a piece of a plastic canvas that was stuck in the valve in the bottom of the tank wedged in it cutting off the fuel supply.

The second engine also had a worn out govener and the cylinders were worn more than .035 and were out of round. I chose to replace it with a Kohler Command Pro CH-23 and have plenty of power for everything. It was a very good exchange.

I have also modified it with JD318 Power Steering and a JD318 front axel. I have now been using it to maintain the three acres here in Texas for about 9 years. Joe's Outdoor Power furnished most of the modification parts and is one of the sponsor's for this site.

This is Texas and it gets very warm in the summer. I also added a JD318 Transmission Oil cooler and a Kohler Engine Oil cooler to the 317

It has an integral hitch which has both a Ball and a Pin hitch attachment I use with it.

One of my Neighbor's has gone through a couple of big name Lawn Mowers in the past 6 years and the 1979 JD still keeps on going. I Modified the integral hitch to lift with a separate 6 inch cylinder which runs off of the Rear Ports and the inside lever so it is isolated from the deck lift hydraulics.

It no longer looks as new as it did when I refurbished it but it is in use almost daily and provides very good service.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's really all that matters! My friend has a 317('84,I believe?),andI just replaced the engine,for her. She mows 2 acres with it,plows snow,and hauls the trailer.
She won't change tractors.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

That's what happens when you buy a premium model. They just keep on running and running. I suspect if one were to keep track of all expenses from purchase onward, you'd find total expenditure is lower for the premium model than an entry model over an extended period of 2-3 decades.

I'm on my third premium GT in 40 yrs last one purchase 8 yrs ago when the JD 318 was stolen. Still have my first GT, a 70 model.


----------



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds great, would love to see some pictures of the cylinder for the IH and where you attached it to the frame. I still have mine running off the rock shaft and would like to make it hydraulic.


----------

